# White speck on hens comb



## messexmetal (Aug 12, 2013)

One of my hens maybe 2 is loaded with little white speckles. She isn't real friendly so I can't look closely

Any ideas on what it is?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/270380/white-spots-on-my-hens-comb-pic


----------

